# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как отключить скрытые общие ресурсы (ADMIN$, C$, D$ и т.д.)?

## Geser

Скрытые общие ресурсы ADMIN$, C$, D$ легко отключаются правкой реестра: 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServe  r\Paramete rs 
AutoShareServer = 0 - для Windows NT/2000 Server 
AutoShareWks = 0 - для Windows NT/2000 Professional 
или помещением в автозагрузку батника с командами типа: 
net share c$ /delete 

Если компьютер находится в локальной сети предприятия, их отключение может повлечь недовольство системного администратора, так как ресурс ADMIN$ используется для многих задач управления.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

